# What wrong with my hedge



## lily00 (May 19, 2009)

Ive had my hedgehog for 5 months now. yesterday i went to hold her when she started being all jumpy and hyper and wanted to jump out of my hands, she never usally does that. Also she been scratching herself alot, and she has this like brown dot on her neck. what is wrong with my poor hedgehog?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like mites. You need to get some Revolution to treat the mites.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*Hmmm she probually has mites or flease maybe lice...(depends where you live)
you will need a treatment firt check her fur on the tummy and see if you can spot any?
it hard curing a hedgie on your own from fleas or mites because of there spikes/quills
if you cant do much take her to an EXOTIC vet and see if they have anything for her 
if she doesnt have mite.fleas take her to a EXOTIC vet anyway because who knows whats wrong..the vet!

hope i helped xxxxxx  good luck i hope your hedgehog feels better xx*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> Sounds like mites. You need to get some Revolution to treat the mites.


This is the safest mite treatment for a hedgie.
If u search the forums u will find the dosage for your size hedgie..i was reading it yesterday


----------

